# smoking on skywalker kush and pinapple express and og ghost train haze 1



## bigworm6969 (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## ChiefAlot (Apr 19, 2013)

the sky looks cool


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 1, 2013)

View attachment 2640007View attachment 2640016View attachment 2640008View attachment 2640009View attachment 2640010View attachment 2640011View attachment 2640012View attachment 2640013View attachment 2640014View attachment 2640015


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 1, 2013)

the skywalker was sum dank shit a beat bowls taste better then a fresh pack one of mids any day of the week love that shit my favorite has to be kosher kush and oggth 1


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 1, 2013)

The purple one is ch9 jack looks great but taste wasnt all that gotta have that taste


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 14, 2013)

bigworm6969 said:


> View attachment 2640007View attachment 2640016View attachment 2640008View attachment 2640009View attachment 2640010View attachment 2640011View attachment 2640012View attachment 2640013View attachment 2640014View attachment 2640015


 No pic's found?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah i have no clue y that is, sorry


----------



## bullets (Jul 18, 2013)

https://legalmarijuanadispensary.com/dispensaries/california/rancho-cucamongafontana/l-s-deliveries?c=dispensaries


----------



## Kase (Jul 18, 2013)

Yum, grow yourself??


----------

